# My SEAT LEON FR



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*::: SEAT LEON by MDS :::*

Hello folks.

Once the VAG bug bites... u cant let it go.
Had the GTI16v Golf III a few years back, used to hang around in the Golf 3 forum.

Went and got myself a BMW 3 Series Convertible after that...
And now its back to the VAG Stable. 
VAG CAR with a little Spice, yes... a SEAT

I got myself this Seat Leon FR TDI 4 days ago.
150HP TDI Engine, good enough to knock the socks of almost anything around here.
Enjoy.
Excuse the dog, he decided he wanted to take part.

Looks like this is the 3rd car I get that you folks will never see in the flesh ....









































































_Modified by Marco Silva at 7:43 AM 10-12-2007_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (Marco Silva)*

Nice, congrats! It's still a great car and very affordable at this point.


----------



## magmacarat (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice ride, i drove one in Mexico ones, it's a shame here in the US we don't even have seats


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (Marco Silva)*

Pity u dotn get them there. Theyre what VW used to stand for a good few years ago. BIG BANG for your BUCK.
From what ive read, theyre doing Mexico First, Canada Second ant then the US. 
Im sure a LEON CUPRA R would turn a few heads there , and smoke a few cars too.


----------



## T.Pego (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (Marco Silva)*

Fodas! hey man nice car, i'm gallego but live here in the USA. and i would do anything to get my hands on a Cupra. send me one!


----------



## vwandmopar (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (Son of a B...5er!)*

wow props, never even heard of a SEAT before, but I like em. That front clip is mean looking! Yeah I'd almost trade up my mkIII for one...


----------



## Addicted2VWs (Feb 9, 2006)

man im jealous... sweet ride...


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (Addicted2VWs)*

I like it, do they come in 2 door version?


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado SLC NL)*

Not this model no...


----------



## YourJettaSukz (May 21, 2006)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (Marco Silva)*

i like the dog lol


----------



## Eastern Grace (Jun 9, 2006)

That's really a great car, and very affordable.
I own a Leon myself, it's not such sporty one but it's great anyways. The only thing that i don't like so much about it is the handling. The steering wheel is way too soft for a spotive car. i wish it had more feedback. 
By the way. Please don't change the car! Tuning and modification: the aim should be to make such a change on a car, that it could be an example to stocks: but honestly, I never saw one that was. Each and every modified car I saw was ugly. There hardly ever is any quality in what people do these days. They just simply lower it, put rims on it and Multimedia stuff or whatever. 
I don't know about you guys but I have a very detail idea about what could be done and what not, that's the reason I have a Leon.


_Modified by Eastern Grace at 8:30 AM 6-10-2006_


----------



## Eastern Grace (Jun 9, 2006)

There's another thing that comes to my mind:
Your car is pretty new so I'm gonna tell you so you can do something about it: the handle on which you pull the door to close it and the ashtray-cover: these parts are coated with thin rubber, which unfortunatelly dissolve after a not too long period - at least mine did! Under the cover there's usual plastic, the one you would expect. It's not ugly or something, but while it's peeling it is. 
You gotta see for your self, perhaps they improved that.


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Eastern Grace)*

Its been discontinued in 2005, but i got this one as a 2006 model. 
The very last of this lineup. The ashtray seems ok ... but ill keep a look out for it.

Ok .. So an update.

- Ive had the ECU remapped. Map below. Now its ridiculously Fast.
- Ive tinted the windows.
- Lowered it 35-40mm
- Fitted an Alpine Unit.
- Debadged it
- Wiper Upgrade
- Front Lip

No more exterior mods for now... 
I like em clean.









Enjoy some pics.
























Some Rolling Shots.








































Before the tint, drop etc.... @ the dyno.
























Dyno Chart


















_Modified by Marco Silva at 2:46 PM 6-10-2006_


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Marco Silva)*

any word on exactly when we will see anything close to this for sale in the United States?
I would buy one and I am sure alot of other people would too


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (88VW16v)*

I love your car


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Steve Z1)*

Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im getting it to a -5.5cm drop now...


----------



## PedroPauloDiniz (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (Marco Silva)*

Sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carlitrosrvag (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Marco,
You said you modified your ECU, wich chip or Repro did you used. I also own a Leon 2002 1.8T and put Upsolute on it, but I haven't take it to the dyno.... so I don't know how many Hps has right now.....
By the way your car looks very nice.....
Carlitros


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (carlitrosrvag)*

Hey Carlitos.
I got it remaped. They removed the ECU , plug it into the machines and remap it.
I had it done at a place here in Portugal called TURBOTEC. http://www.turbotec.pt

TDI cars here are all over. 
SEAT Scene is Big.. and alot of TDI Tuners here.
Infact alot of places doing remapping.
For the 1.8t engine you have many more options... 




_Modified by Marco Silva at 9:58 AM 9-24-2006_


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Marco Silva)*

::: UPDATE :::
Recent Pics ( 2 weeks old - FK HIGHSPORT II Coilovers Fitted -50mm)


----------



## philsvw (Mar 3, 2005)

nos temos muitos portugueses dos estados unidos e canada aqui no vortex acho que tu es um dos unicos ou o primeiro que mora em portugal, nice car to bad the north american market does not get any of these cars


----------



## carlitrosrvag (Aug 18, 2006)

Marco,
That car looks insane with those FK's, too bad here in Mexico there are a lot of "bumps" to use them properly... abouy the dyno, finally I know where I can test my car...
Regards,
Carlitros


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

Here is My friends Alexo Leon FR at the track currently with 345 hp... good thing it has Porsche Brakes....


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

Eu Fico burro.


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

I am maybe going to fit the CUPRA R wheels in 18" soon.
Yeah -KIX- the big brake kit is in mind...
Here we have a good few Leons...
Most are Diesel and reach about 250 HP.
Thanks for the comments folks...


_Modified by Marco Silva at 6:10 AM 12-22-2006_


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Marco Silva)*

Hi all...
Since ive spent half of my life on the Vortex... a few years back...
Ill keep posting here.
Anway...
Latest upgrades :
*LED TAILS + HID XENON 6000k Upgrade.*










































*FK SWAYBAR FITTED* 
Height back to -5cm in the front. 

*AUDIO/MULTIMEDIA - DINII*
TV / DVD / MP3 / CD / NAVI / TOUCHSCREEN etc etc etc etc 

















*SPORTEC 18" Wheels.... *
Getting them painted smokey grey : BMW Color - Stah Grau 400
Hoping to fit them this weekend.


















































_Modified by Marco Silva at 6:27 AM 12-22-2006_


_Modified by Marco Silva at 6:28 AM 12-22-2006_


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Marco Silva)*

pictures with the wheels on? Please! Also does a Seat Cupra have same Frame and suspension as a MKV GTi 2.0T?


----------



## XvwX (May 5, 2004)

Love the car Marco! 
I don't get the US market.


----------



## Mickski (Feb 28, 2007)

He ! Nice look !
Could you tell me where you bought these amazing rear LED lights ??? Which were the price and the reference ?
Thanx !


----------



## VWDetroit (Mar 22, 2006)

That is really nice. It would be good to get some of that here in the US


----------



## burnt (Nov 29, 2006)

that **** is sexy


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Mickski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mickski* »_He ! Nice look !
Could you tell me where you bought these amazing rear LED lights ??? Which were the price and the reference ?
Thanx !


FK make them.
I get them from Germany , round about €200 a set.


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Marco Silva)*

*FOTO UPDATE : * 

































































What it looks like now. 
Hope you all like it.









Now with R32 MONSTER Brakes.
Darker Wheels
Black Mirrors.
Oval Cupra R Exhaust.
And a few other bits 


_Modified by Marco Silva at 8:43 AM 5-4-2007_


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_pictures with the wheels on? Please! Also does a Seat Cupra have same Frame and suspension as a MKV GTi 2.0T?

I am not sure, i now this car uses some parts from Golf / Audi TT.
I dont hink it has much to do with Golf V.
Mostly Golf IV. 
The New LEON (1P) uses common parts from current Audi A3 / Golf V


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (Marco Silva)*

I can't see the pics!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (atarier)*

Wow that looks great now! The wheel color goes great with the black mirrors and tint!


----------



## Traumer_gti (Feb 8, 2003)

damn!! it looks great!!!
saludos


----------



## luisalbertoqa (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Traumer_gti)*

Sportech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

Those dark rims look great!
What size are they?
8x19" ??
What about the offset??
They sit very well on the back.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

the car looks perfect now! I wish we could get SEAT in the US.


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (atarier)*

Looks great congrats.
Here is mine at the Amozoc Puebla Race track
























And at the Acapulco Rally




























_Modified by RZ500 at 5:21 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Cede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cede* »_Those dark rims look great!
What size are they?
8x19" ??
What about the offset??
They sit very well on the back.


Sportec Monobloc
8.5 X 18"
Offset 40.

Took a little work to shoehorn them in there...
Some spacers etc...


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (RZ500)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RZ500* »_Looks great congrats.
Here is mine at the Amozoc Puebla Race track


Always nice to see LEONS on that side of the World








Looking sweet...


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (Marco Silva)*

Some ROLLING SHOTS....
Pity about the quality and rain... but, i still like these pix


----------



## raul (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (Marco Silva)*

so agora tinha reparado!
um tuga!!! eheheh
ta brutal o carro e as fotos tao 5*! 
parabens!!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (Marco Silva)*

Look very good mate!
I like the black mirrors and the rims!
Also your car has nice stance!


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (Cede)*

the wheels are just perfect...car looks great


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: My SEAT LEON FR (northnj_va)*

Now on YOUTUBE !!!
http://www.youtube.com/MarcoMDS


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

Now with :
Golf R32 Wheel 
Recaro Seats - Audi S3.
Genuine Carbon Fibre Mirror Covers.



























_Modified by Marco Silva at 5:31 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Marco Silva)*

Damn this is a nice one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Dubs (May 29, 2007)

ur tails are sweet!!!


----------

